# help about HTML



## rahul_jaiswal31 (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi
I am 2nd year engg. student. I need some html projects for submission as i dont know how to code it.
Is there any website which offers free html projects?? Please help me. If you have any project please let me know.
Thanks in advance


----------



## lucifer_is_back (Sep 6, 2009)

u cant code HTML 
thats a new low


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 7, 2009)

Come on html!
Go learn it.its easy.


----------



## RaghuKL (Sep 7, 2009)

HTML Tutes at w3schools.
Try THIS or THIS SITE for more detailed tutorials.

Which Univ. are u studying at?


----------



## Abhi_rocks (Oct 6, 2009)

hey can anyone let me now how to open two different webpages by just one click on a link.?
I dont want to use Java scripting...
Is there any way of using nested href???


----------



## jagzviruz (Oct 6, 2009)

rahul_jaiswal31 said:


> Hi
> I am 2nd year engg. student. I need some html projects for submission as i dont know how to code it.
> Is there any website which offers free html projects?? Please help me. If you have any project please let me know.
> Thanks in advance



come on ... u are supposed to learn while doing a project ..its quite easy .. should not take more than a weekend to learn all the basics ..



Abhi_rocks said:


> hey can anyone let me now how to open two different webpages by just one click on a link.?
> I dont want to use Java scripting...
> Is there any way of using nested href???


no .. u cannot nest href tags .. you will be able to launch only the innermost link .. go with javascript ..


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 6, 2009)

Is this what degree students have come to? Can't even code the simplest of languages and asking others to do the work for them? 

Heck, see the W3C for guides


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 7, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> Is this what degree students have come to? Can't even code the simplest of languages and asking others to do the work for them?
> 
> Heck, see the W3C for guides



You have nod idea! You'll find 4th year B.Tech. students and half of them dont even know what's Aspect Ratio leave alone lines of coding HTML. 
And yes CS students! CS education is India SUCKS big time unfortunately.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Oct 10, 2009)

find cd HTML & CSS that digit provided 
and start learning


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 10, 2009)

@Pool_fan
Tumne meri aankhen kholdi


----------



## Abhi_rocks (Oct 13, 2009)

jagzviruz said:


> no .. u cannot nest href tags .. you will be able to launch only the innermost link .. go with javascript ..


 

hmmm...This was the Problem i was facing...I inserted a popup too thinking that the popup will do it for me...but it didn't.

Man I know Javascriptin too...But it was A bet Question I stupidly played on....as I had heared it from someone that its possible...


----------



## ramprasad (Oct 22, 2009)

W3Schools is the best place to start. 
They also, have an online HTML Editor, I guess.... 

Anoth suggestion is that do not use any WYSIWYG editor (like FrontPage, Dreamweaver, etc.,) , u tend to forget the basics..


----------



## sxyadii (Oct 23, 2009)

W3School is the best place for learning,if you want any book for learning HTML/CSS... go for sitepoint.com


----------



## rachel44ggg (Nov 9, 2009)

you can take the help of internet it's a easy language.


----------

